
“I have a marketplace business idea” (2017) - gomox
https://medium.com/@gomox/i-have-a-marketplace-business-idea-a0feb1bbe6a0
======
oldmancoyote
A more general approach to building a marketplace would be to allow
individuals to voluntarily register their interests and selected personal
information with a web business, which then could then sell access (but not
the information) to advertisers. This would be an alternative to Facebook and
similar means for exploiting personal information while it would retain the
individual's control of their privacy.

~~~
gomox
You mean you want to build a marketplace of marketplace ideas? How are you
going to get people to sell their information? :)

~~~
lucasverra
for that you can always create a marketplace of marketplace of marketplace
ideas.

Cha ching ! => [https://gph.is/2aHBxxB](https://gph.is/2aHBxxB)

